# Light brown discharge at 34 weeks? (TMI warning)



## cabaretmum2b

Hey everyone

The past couple of days I've been having a kind of light brown discharge which seems to have changed consistency...it's not thick, but seems almost snotty? And there's definitely been a fair bit more than usual!
Has anyone else experienced this or has any idea what it could be? I'm waiting on results from my doctors to see if I have an infection, but that was from before this started and I won't get those until tomorrow.
Could I be losing my plug, or do you think it's something else?


----------



## amandad192

Sounds like your plug. Is it mostly when you wipe after going to the toilet?


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Well that's when I've mainly noticed it, but I've worn a pad the past couple of days and I've been noticing it on there, too.


----------



## amandad192

It really does sound like your plug.
Don't worry about it being too early to loose it or anything though, it can "grow back"
And I lost mine slowly over about 3 weeks, which would make you full term anyway.


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Oh good! As long as it doesn't mean I'm going into labour imminently then that's fine :)


----------

